# Bacon Cure with Dextrose



## mski2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi, 
Anyone know the ratio to substitute Dextrose for Sugar in a dry bacon cure ? 
When I use sugar or honey I get burnt bacon, I had a recipe for cure with dextrose but it was way too salty and not measured by weight. was wanting to use a cure calculator and just upping the sugar calculation using dextrose.
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2018)

I use 2% salt and 1% sugar...  at 1%, I don't get burnt sugar....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 10, 2018)

I believe the answer to your question directly is 1:1, but that is by WEIGHT, not volume.

Dave O is correct about the 1% with a dry brine. I do use only PURE CANE SUGAR though. I have read that from other experts around here, and find this to be important by my experience as well.


----------



## bregent (Oct 10, 2018)

Not sure, but dextrose has 75% of the sweetness of sucrose, so if you trying to achieve the same sweetness level use about 1.35 X as much dextrose. 

I also don't get burning with 1% sugar, but I've had problems with maple syrup bacon burning.


----------



## mski2 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks, I don't remember the % of sugar I used, maybe Ill try 1%
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## mski2 (Oct 27, 2018)

split a belly, one Dextrose 1.33% one white sugar 1%
Still got some burn/black on the sugar cured, not burnt crisp tasting more like over caramelized with bits in pan.
Tastes good but gotta watch it like a hawk while cooking.






Sugar top Dextrose bottom.
Only thing too salty for me, the wife likes it.
used calculator for 2% think I could go lower?
I cured for 10 days in vac bag.
Thanks for looking It is still WAY better than store bought.
Mark


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2018)

The cure adds 0.25% salt...  try salt at 1.75%...
Are you weighing the salt and sugar or  using measuring spoons..


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 28, 2018)

My go to cure is 6.25% cure, 2% salt and 1% sugar. Normally I use dark brown sugar which gives off a richer flavor with the added molasses than regular white sugar. I cure for 8 days, and it's not necessary for me to rinse or soak the bellies before drying out for a pellicle to form. Bacon has a nice salt twang to it, not salty at all


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2018)

Rexter, morning...   Have you tried rinsing and drying prior to forming a pellicle ???   
Generally, sugar and salt are hygroscopic and attract and do not let go of moisture....  You may have better results if you rinse and dry any meats prior to smoking....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2018)

Maybe I am reading this wrong...You use 6.25% Cure #1 with the Salt and sugar as a dry rub? Or,, the Cure  you use contains 6.25% Nitrite and you use 0.25%, as recommended, with the Salt and sugar, for safe use?...JJ


----------



## mski2 (Oct 28, 2018)

daveomak said:


> The cure adds 0.25% salt...  try salt at 1.75%...
> Are you weighing the salt and sugar or  using measuring spoons..


I'll try 1.75 next time because I think I'm very close to Salt level I want 
After taste testing a few more times besides the burnt bits I think the sugar in the cure tastes better ,
 yes I weigh everything so now I have an excuse to make some more. 
Thanks for the help 
Mark


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 28, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Rexter, morning...   Have you tried rinsing and drying prior to forming a pellicle ???
> Generally, sugar and salt are hygroscopic and attract and do not let go of moisture....  You may have better results if you rinse and dry any meats prior to smoking....



I dry them off, put them under a fan for couple of hours, voila, pellicle.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 28, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Maybe I am reading this wrong...You use 6.25% Cure #1 with the Salt and sugar as a dry rub? Or,, the Cure  you use contains 6.25% Nitrite and you use 0.25%, as recommended, with the Salt and sugar, for safe use?...JJ



The curing salt is“Pink Salt", "Quick Cure", “Curing Salt #1" or "Instacure #1" whatever you want to call it. It contains 6.25% nitrite. I use the digging dog online calculator to get the proper portions of cure, salt and sugar according to the weight of the bellies.And yes, it's a dry cure.


----------



## hotelone (Nov 1, 2018)

I guess I like my bacon saltier and sweeter than you guys, I've been using a 2.5% salt and 2% sugar cure for a few years. I went up to 2% sugar specifically because I like the crustiness.


----------

